

Z80 Labs - a new Buffalo (NY) startup incubator's website goes live - 01Michael10
http://www.z80labs.com/

======
dguaraglia
I would've thought Z80 was a registered trademark for Zilog. Those little
monsters (and their smarter/faster successors) are still kicking it
everywhere.

